
The Netflix of machine learning APIs: Test, compare, integrate all ML/AI APIs - charls_Aws
https://dataturks.com
======
sanjha7
This seems pretty good. As an ml engineer where I have to try various apis
provided by companies, it's a big pain to manage subscription and to maintain
various accounts.

~~~
charls_Aws
I am not sure if that is the big use case for me. I liked using it to try out
various APIs and then to compare what might suit my use case. This helped us
to somewhat narrow down on the image moderation API integration we were
looking for in our startup.

------
gajju3588
I needed this since long time, i was getting exhausted of comparing different
apis and writting code for each of them.

~~~
charls_Aws
While there was programmable web for getting the documentation and
alternatives for the APIs. These guys have a small set of API for now, hope
they can add enough to really be of good value.

